# New Onkyo HT S5300 Center + L/R Surr back issues



## SL1DEmemphis (Apr 5, 2011)

I just got this system and got it all hooked up properly (the wires and speakers were all color coded). I made sure the connections were solid. So far I have been able to receive sound from L/R, L/R surr, and the Sub. The Center channel and R/L Surr backs will not output sound. I have looked through the manual and I cannot find any help in it. 

Can anyone help me troubleshoot?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## SL1DEmemphis (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok sorry, I got the center channel working, still same news with the rear surrounds. 
Oh I want to use the Rear surrounds as front highs, btw.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For starters, it should be as simple as placing and hooking up the speakers, and running audyssey setup. From there, select a movie mode that supports highs like Pro-logic iiz, and everything should be a go. You'll notice very little info (low or no volume) during most scenes. Only those with a lot of surround info will likely produce a noticeable signal from the speakers, but if you get the chirps during the autto-setup, then you're fine.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Eugovector notes running the Audyssey set-up but is probably not aware that Onkyo does not ship that kit with a mic to do so.

Noting that a manual set-up (see owners manual page 35) for setting speaker levels and distance is in order as the first (troubleshooting) step. If you get pink noise or what ever Onkyo is using these days for the manaul set-up sound then your speakers, wiring and terminal connections are OK. You can always grab a 9v battery, disconnect the speaker wires from the receiver and test the speakers and wire that way - you will hear a sound from the 9v sent to the speaker. Only touch the wires (+ and -) briefly to the battery. That trick also is handy for verifying speaker polarity.

Let us know how you make out - or don't.

Best of luck.

Oh yeah......Shame on you Onkyo for not including a mic to run the Audessey!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My mistake, I wrongly assumed that Audyssey tech included the room setup. I'm not even seeing, in the manual, where there is a place to plug the mic in, so this AVR does not have an automated speaker setup, contrary to what Amazon says:



> A Suite of Audyssey Technologies for the Ideal Listening Environment
> Audyssey EQ automates the speaker-configuration process...


----------



## SL1DEmemphis (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. So far I have had no luck. In the setup menu I have the option to calibrate each speakers DB levels individually by listening to the 'pink' noise, but the front highs are grayed out and I can't select them to listen. Could this have anything to do with the media I am trying to watch? I am only hooked up to an HD satellite receiver right now. I just want 7.1 with the highs up front because of my room shape.
Is there a way to enable use of the highs in the menu?


----------



## SL1DEmemphis (Apr 5, 2011)

Also Dolby EX is grayed out, doesn't that have something to do with the 6th and 7th channel?


----------



## SL1DEmemphis (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, I don't know exactly what I did... but I was just messing around with different hardware settings and magically the front high channels opened up. So, heres to accidental successes. Any recommendations on what to test these channels with, a movie or a xbox 360 game?


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

The Audyssey feature is not fully functional (in how most would read into it - assumption) on this receiver, as it is advertised. I think Onkyo is/was a little misleading in stating that Audyssey EQ is available and its function is to correct for room acoustic problems. How does this function without being able to take a measurement of the speaker interaction with the room? I don't want to hijack or get off course here.

It also has Audyssey's Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume for loudness correction and control. While I do have those active on my HT-S6300 system I have never A/B'd it to see how effective they are. I would venture to say that since it is Audyssey it probably works - as they are a pretty reputable company.

There's my morning rant.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey I was Onkyo's website this afternoon and saw this part # which is for your Ht set up "Mic 7000 part # 245044" you can order it for less than $20 on shop Onkyo site or call # below.


Shopping Cart Contents

Part
Description
Quantity
Modify
Price Each
245044
MIC MIC-7000
1
remove
$18.28


subtotal:
$18.28

To remove or edit the quantity of an item in your cart, click on remove and the update will be done automatically.
You can order by phone. Just call us at 1-201-785-2600.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm still not seeing on the AVR where you would plugin a mic. I didn't think this system is compatible, but I could be wrong. Can you identify any mic ports on pics of the AVR?


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Eugovector,
Good Point!

I agree that I too do not see nor can identify the port for the mic. However on Onkyo's website (shop Onkyo) when you enter the model HT-S5300 the mic 7000 part 245044 comes up. I suggest the OP or anyone else call in the order to Onkyo and verify how it connects to the AVR in the HT-S5300 kit. Maybe it connects to the headphone port as my H/K AVR does?

link to shop Onkyo here
http://www.shoponkyo.com/products.cfm?group_id=11


----------



## SL1DEmemphis (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a 3.5mm line-in input on the front-right of the receiver. Could this be where it goes?


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I would call Onkyo and speak to a technical Rep. who can answer that. there is no information in the manual to suggest where a Mic would go or even if it is compatible. Onkyo does sell a Mic for that system though which is weird to say the least. anyhow, before forking over the $18 + shipping for the "compatible" Mic I would call and verify.

Like I said before since it has the Audyssey features I don't see how it correctly uses them if it can't make measurements first.

If you do get any answers from Onkyo let us know what you find out please.


----------



## SL1DEmemphis (Apr 5, 2011)

Alright heres what I found out!



> Hi Andrew,
> Onkyo does not include the necessary Audyssey software to run a calibration with this product. It has Audyssey EQ which means that it has already been calibrated to correct for the most common acoustical problems of the speaker enclosures and a typical room.
> 
> Best regards,
> ...


Bummer huh! So I guess I will just have to make little adjustments over time to my liking. Alos, I wonder if I'll ever hear anything come from the front highs?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And, if you switch out the speakers in the future, that EQ won't be worth anything. I don't think this is a good move for Onkyo/Audyssey. Sure, it gets your name on more units, but at what cost?


----------

